# Command and Conquer First Decade Problem



## funwindows (Aug 12, 2010)

Hey guys,

For some reason, when I click "RA2 yuri's revenge" after installing it from First Decade, it says, Please insert the correct CD-rom, Press OK, and restart the application". 

First of all, there are 2 Disks that came with the First Decade. 
1) Game Disk
2) Bonus Disk

I put the "Game Disk" in, and installation was perfect. Everything was until I pressed play. I tried ALL the compatibility modes and i always run as admin. 

Specs:

Intel Core Duo CPU 1.83Ghz Windows Vista 64-bit
RAM: 4GB
Hard Drive: 120GB free space


P.S. Before I completely restored my computer, I could play Yuri's revenge anytime, and not just yuri's revenge but all games.


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Do you have all Windows updates installed.


----------



## funwindows (Aug 12, 2010)

as in the ones u download from control panel?
if that, then yes


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Check here:

http://forums.techguy.org/games/357226-please-insert-correct-cd-rom.html


----------



## funwindows (Aug 12, 2010)

sorry but it's not microsoft games.
and i use windows vista not XP.


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Have you tried installing the First Decade patch and trying


----------



## wiley8425 (Nov 11, 2007)

http://portal.commandandconquer.com...ntId=5609db4badbcd110VgnVCM100000100d2c0aRCRD

you're welcome.


----------



## funwindows (Aug 12, 2010)

the download link is broken...
is there a good one?


----------



## wiley8425 (Nov 11, 2007)

funwindows said:


> the download link is broken...
> is there a good one?


http://www.gamershell.com/download_36352.shtml


----------

